# Advertising



## CharlieD (Nov 1, 2010)

I know it, bothers some people, personally I do not care. I do not care as long those pop ups are selling some crap, can I use that word here ? But when it is political adds asking us to vote for one candidate or another it is too much. I think it is totally inaprpriate. If one of us would start such thread it would be deleted. Person might be worn, might be ban from coming here. So who desides that it is ok to allow the politics in here? Becasue I want to tell that person IT IS WRONG. VERY WRONG! And I am really mad about it.

I think we all as members should step in here and voice our opinion and that opinion should be : "NO POLTICAL ADDS!"


----------



## taxlady (Nov 1, 2010)

I wonder if they are based on a person's IP address. I haven't seen any, but I have a Canadian IP address.


----------



## GB (Nov 1, 2010)

Charlie, please do not get mad. These things are usually automated. I can almost guarantee that no one was aware and if it was brought to their attention that they would get rid of them.


----------



## spork (Nov 1, 2010)

I normally ignore advertising, try to mute it, and never click it, so I hadn't noticed it until CharlieD's post.  Yes, they are pushed into your face based on your IP address or DC membership profile.  Which is a bit obtrusive.  I have to vote with CharlieD.  I will break bread with anyone, except someone who enters my home brandishing a political sign.  I understand that we all benefit with DC's advertising revenue, and that advertising is separate from content, but I suggest better administrative scrutiny.  Heaven help us if DC becomes a DC lobbyist.


----------



## Alix (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys. This has been flagged. Can I impose on you to hit the Contact Us link at the bottom of the page and open a Help Desk ticket about this.


----------



## Janet H (Nov 1, 2010)

Members do see google ads and they vary widely.   Each one of us may see  something differnet.  Google serves ads based geo location, browsing  habits, even page content.  For example if you are viewing a thread  about allclad you may see cooks.com ads.   Change to a page that has  references to cooking on the BBQ and you may see ads for high end grills.  We have little control over ad content from google and it  possible that you may be seeing political ads.  The ads are annoying for  which I'm sorry, but they also keep the lights on at the forum.  An ad  blocker will fix your problem.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 2, 2010)

Janet H said:


> Members do see google ads and they vary widely. Each one of us may see something differnet. Google serves ads based geo location, browsing habits .


 
that's the disturbing part. 

how much is tracked? how is it tracked? is it out of your hands? to what extent? how much info is being tracked/sold?

i don't mean to cause trouble, but an open discussion would at least appear to be honest. i'm sure someone can post a link to the verbose rules and procedures of the sie, but that's not the question.

i guess i'm asking someone to dumb it down for me.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 2, 2010)

If you are using Firefox browser, the add on "Ad Blocker" stops ALL advertising and pop-up on this site.

I never have any.


----------



## Selkie (Nov 2, 2010)

Zhizara said:


> If you are using Firefox browser, the add on "Ad Blocker" stops ALL advertising and pop-up on this site.
> 
> I never have any.



Me neither, but then again, I also use ad blocker on my Firefox.


----------



## snickerdoodle (Nov 2, 2010)

Political ads have made their way into many of my frequented sites as well.  It's based on your IP/geography.  I have seen ads for my statewide candidates.  Annoying, yes... but at least today is the end of it.


----------



## Janet H (Nov 2, 2010)

buckytom said:


> that's the disturbing part.
> 
> how much is tracked? how is it tracked? is it out of your hands? to what extent? how much info is being tracked/sold?
> 
> i don't mean to cause trouble, but an open discussion would at least appear to be honest............




Your info is not being shared or sold. We take member privacy seriously. The ads are from Google and it is out of our hands.  We can request that a specific ad not be shown but those requests take a couple of days typically to process.  

Google does not have access to your DC member info but they can feed ads based on your location and do.  They can determine your location via your internet connectivity.


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias (Nov 2, 2010)

A different viewpoint here, nothing actually to do with advertising, but connected with Google.

Google will send an automated "Bot" into even closed MBA forums. Forums that remain invisible to non-members, but these can be gotten shot of easily in the administrative secion by forum staff, and I know this because I'm an admin for my own. 

These Bots are harmless. Otherwise known as "Google Spiders", they do not collect members' IP addresses. They just nose about gathering info on certain key words their scientist masters command back at HQ.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 3, 2010)

thanks, janet.

i did some reading up on how this stuff works, and found out pretty much the same.

it's still more intrusive than i'd like, but what are you gonna do. it's only advertising.




but why do i want a coke so badly right now...


----------

